# Olografia y Television domestica.



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 21, 2008)

Recurro a esta prestigiosa pagina para plantear mi inquietud referida a imagenes proyectadas en nuestros hogares.                                                                                                                                                                       Que,nuestros antepasados cavernicolas hayan plasmado su vida cotidiana con sus pinturas rupestres es loable.                                                                                                                                                                            Que,a esa rusticas pinturas le suceden grandes artistas por todos conocidos...fantastico.                                                                                                                                                   Que,alguien logro plasmar en fotografias personas y ambientes...asombroso.                                                                                                                                                  Que,irrumpe el cine blanco y negro,mudo,con un pianista ambientando sus distintos climax...extraordinario.                                                                                                                                                     Que,en cine hayan logrado el color,audio incorporado,vision tridimencional,cuadrofonia estereo,etc.,....no me impresiona...lo considero mejoras sobre lo mismo,cabe eso si mencionar la tremenda revolucion que significo la T.V. en nuestros hogares,pero,su desarroyo tecnologico en si misma y proyectada al usuario comun y corriente no la considero a la misma velocidad desarroyada en un computador hogareño comun y silvestre...la encuentro desfasada...atrasada.Espero no ser mal entendido,entretenidas visualmente son las distintas pantallas creadas,por dimension,peso,definicion,etc. Mas,no han logrado un salto revolucionario en TV,como por ejemplo y casi sin transiciones....de la pintura selecta a la foto,de la foto al cine,de las señales de humo al telefono,etc. Creo que los ''Macucos'' de Sony y otros se estan mirando el ombligo...no han logrado lo que espero con frenesi y que es el desarroyo holografico en la emision de T.V hogareña...sacar con mi cont.rem.las imagenes a tamaño natural y que deambulen por toda mi casa,incorporeas, pero ,vividas,tridimencionales y. justificando a plenitud el sist,''Home Theater'' .Despues de toda esta ''lata''mi consulta es...que inhibe a estas prestigiosas marcas...''coletas'' resultantes de la proyeccion de la imagen desde la pantalla hacia afuera...lo lograron,pero esperan vender lo ant.realizado...Espero no morir sin antes ver lo ant.mencionado.Atentamente espero sus acertadas respuestas. Gracias.


----------



## lanselor (Nov 21, 2008)

la tecnologia avanza rapido. Pero sin avanzar en otros campos es complicado avanzar en la TV.

La tecnologia olografica existe, pero no es rentable y en su mayoria experimental. Tendrás que esperar varios años antes de poder ver comunicaciones a lo Star Trek. 

En las elecciones de estados unidos (En las que ha ganado Obama), una cadena (no recuerdo ahora cual pero puede que fuese la NBC) despertó la inquietud por que supuestamente su corresponsal fuera del plató apareció mediante una imagen holografica. Pocos dias desues se supo que habia sido un montaje, que el presentador no veia a la chica en cuestión, que mediante un monton de camaras al rededor de la chica consigguieron renderizar una chica 3D que podiamos ver atraves de nuestras pantallas pero ellos no se veian en 3D entre ellos.

Seria bonito verlo, y lo veremos (si no acabamos antes con el planeta), pero puede decirse que esta tecnologia está en pañales aún y está aprendiendo a andar.


----------



## cuervokbza (Nov 21, 2008)

Compañero Barry_lyndon !
ademas de poseer un nombre de actor de cine, tienes unas ideas futuristas barbaras... pero imaginate, los TV plasma esos q venden de 35 o 42 pulgadas salen un dineral .... imaginate algo que te proyecte unas imagenes deambulante por ahi.... es mucho ! ni dudo q exista pero como dijo lanselor (que no consiguió el username: lancelot  ) es poco rentable...

saludos !


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 22, 2008)

Lanselor y Cuervo,gracias por responder.


----------

